# Viewliner toilet in roomette - How can you stand it?



## inspiration100 (May 21, 2011)

I wouldn't call myself a germ freak, but this one really really disgusts me. Maybe it's only me, so that's why I raise the question.

How can you stand that you are sitting right next to a place where someone does their business? I'm a male, and I know for a fact that areas around toilets are never "clean".

So I'm wondering how one can stand having the toilet right next to you. I've never gone in a roomette in a viewliner because of this fact. I don't think I could take it.

Is it not as close as the pictures show?

Also, do they disinfect everything after each ride?







Thanks.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 21, 2011)

I don't trust how well that thing gets cleaned during turnabout; so when in Viewliner I always pack a travel packet of disinfecting wipes and sponge that bad boy down thoroughly. After that, as long as you leave the lid down it's not really that bad.


----------



## dlagrua (May 21, 2011)

Toilets have been used in roomettes for over 60 years. The lid is supposed to fit very tightly over the bowl so there should not be any odor or unpleasant action from them. Bringing disinfectant wipes in a good idea. I do not believe that anyone has died so far because of the roomette toilets.


----------



## nolatron (May 21, 2011)

I rode a viewliner on the Crescent from New Orleans to Washington DC. Had no problems with the toilet. I used it just like I'd use any other public restroom. Didn't have any odors or anything either and honetly never thought about it being germy. <shrug>

90% of the time the lid was shut and my backpack sitting on top of it anyway, so it's not like you see it sitting there all the time.

Makes a nice side table for electronics too.


----------



## pennyk (May 21, 2011)

I ride in Viewliner roomettes almost every time I travel. I always bring clorox wipes with me and clean the entire room as soon as I board the train. I have seen SCA spray the toilet with lysol after one passenger has left the room and before the next one arrives. I like having the convenience of a toilet and sink in my room.


----------



## Acela150 (May 21, 2011)

I've never had a problem with odor. But I bring a can of air freshener just in case. I board at PHL which is a receiving only and discharging only station for long distance trains. So I know that it's clean when I board at PHL. Most of the time I board at the POI on my return so I know it's normally clean also but I bring something just in case. But keep in mind that the lid to cover the toilet is also a step to the top bunk. So that's another reason to clean! :blink:


----------



## Anderson (May 21, 2011)

I usually sit on it rather than standing...

*ahem*

The setup that's in use now has been used at least since the 30s. It really doesn't bother me...it may not be the most overtly sanitary setup in the world, but it is quite easy to work with. Now, if you're sharing a roomette that can be another issue entirely, but if it's just me? It's never bothered me in the least.


----------



## chandj (May 21, 2011)

I couldn't even stand the toilet in the bedrooms so now I only travel in roomettes because on most trains they don't have a toilet inside like they do on the viewliner. I guess we're each entitled to our own quirks and this is one of mine. I couldn't ride in the viewliner roomette with a toilet but am happy some folk are fine with it.


----------



## EB_OBS (May 22, 2011)

On the Viewliners that were ordered last year I believe the toilets were removed from the roomettes in the design.


----------



## hhswami (May 22, 2011)

My most traveled route is the Meteor from SAV to WAS. A virtuous benefit of taking an overnight roomette is the opportunity to bring a palette pleasing vino, consumed to relax and ponder life by while crossing the country in the darkness. Eventually, that little toilet becomes very convenient, as opposed to bouncing against the interior walls of the Viewliner searching for relief in the public facility while on CSX track. Both of those may have their own surprises awaiting I'd rather not experience.


----------



## Shanghai (May 22, 2011)

I think the Amtrak staff cleans the roomette toilets at least once per month!!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 22, 2011)

Anderson said:


> I usually sit on it rather than standing...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> The setup that's in use now has been used at least since the 30s. It really doesn't bother me...it may not be the most overtly sanitary setup in the world, but it is quite easy to work with. Now, if you're sharing a roomette that can be another issue entirely, but if it's just me? It's never bothered me in the least.


Actually,Anderson, there is a difference. The preAmtrak roomette, invented in 1937, only slept one. And the toilet was completely covered over to match the chair. You could use the toilet as a footrest. There was nothing about it that reminded you of a toilet until you needed it.

The roomettes which Amtrak inherited all slept one person. And of course the cars that got designated as "heritage" had roomettes which only slept one. When Amtrak built its own true equipment, the small room now slept two and was originally known by such names as economy bedroom and compartment. That word compartment was confusing because in the old days a compartment was an especially nice room, larger than a bedroom.The big room in the new cars was called a deluxe bedroom.

I do not see any problem with the toilet in todays roomettes if you are traveling alone. With two persons that may be different.

As to cleanliness and a certain male, uh, "directional" problem (esp. at 79 mph)one just have to clean up after oneself,easy to do. Do not leave it dirty. And perhaps try to schedule your uses while the train is stopped at a station, something we were not supposed to do in the past when it opened out to the track below. Also, in all my years I have NEVER checked into a roomette which was not clean.I would be mortified if I had.

Incidentally,as to the odor problem I seem to recall that preAmtrak roomettes had a fan, for any kind of stuffinesss. I have read that today's equipment helps to take care of the odor problem in some other way,without a fan.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

The Viewliner II's will NOT have toilets in the roomettes; as the Viewliner I's are renovated, the toilets will be removed from the roomettes.


----------



## dlagrua (May 22, 2011)

After reading all the posts the question that I have is, which is more convenient- a toilet and sink in the roomette or a walk down the hall to the end of the car for a pitstop in the middle of the night? When the toilet top is down, you don't even know that the toilet is there. If it is sprayed with Lysol or wiped down with Clorox wipes before use, I see absolutly no health risks. It is a system that has been in use on trains for 70-80 years but it will soon go away. Amtrak is removing the toilets reportedly by popular demand but in reality the significant cost savings on the new Viewliner II cars is probably the motivation. Public restrooms will then be the only option.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 22, 2011)

It has never bothered me to walk down the hall or go downstairs on the Superliners and I'm sure the extra space gained by removing the toilet will be welcomed. Perhaps they can put in a flip down shelf/step in its place. I wouldn't mind if they kept the fold up sink, but that would require a fairly extensive plumbing network itself.


----------



## alanh (May 22, 2011)

It's never bothered me much either way. Just wash your hands and you'll be fine.

Removal of the toilets in the new Viewliners is more due to cost and maintenance headaches. Fewer toilets = fewer things to break, freeze up, or clog.


----------



## AlanB (May 22, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Amtrak is removing the toilets reportedly by popular demand but in reality the significant cost savings on the new Viewliner II cars is probably the motivation. Public restrooms will then be the only option.


Yes, I've no doubt that cost was a factor in the decision to remove the toilets from the roomettes in the new Viewliner II's. However, it wasn't the only factor either.

A simple check around this forum and even in this topic shows that people are pretty evenly divided on whether or not they like having the toilet in the room. This is not being done on the strength of just a few complaints, there is considerable opposition to the in room toilets as designed. If some way could be found to enclose it, I suspect that opinions would change considerably, but I can't envision how that could be done.

Finally, a second major factor is freeze issues. By eliminating the toilets in the roomettes, Amtrak greatly reduces the problems associated with frozen water pipes and frozen waste pipes. This means that Amtrak can keep the cars in service with less problems and less costs during the winter, both of which are very important to the riders.


----------



## pennyk (May 22, 2011)

Although I am not pleased that the new viewliner roomettes will be without private toilets, a couple of SCAs that I have spoken to are extremely happy about the new design. Instead of cleaning 10 roomette toilets, they will be cleaning only one or two public toilets.


----------



## leemell (May 22, 2011)

inspiration100 said:


> I wouldn't call myself a germ freak, but this one really really disgusts me. Maybe it's only me, so that's why I raise the question.
> 
> How can you stand that you are sitting right next to a place where someone does their business? I'm a male, and I know for a fact that areas around toilets are never "clean".
> 
> ...


Rode both the Crescent and the Cardinal in roomettes with my better half. No problems either with the sanitation/order or closeness.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 22, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Toilets have been used in roomettes for over 60 years. The lid is supposed to fit very tightly over the bowl so there should not be any odor or unpleasant action from them. Bringing disinfectant wipes in a good idea. I do not believe that anyone has died so far because of the roomette toilets.


 I find that very interesting, since you believe placing a piece of luggage on the top bunk is UNCIVILIZED!!! :lol:


----------



## teresa (May 22, 2011)

And how clean do you think the "Public" toilet will be? How often will those be cleaned?

I've used the toilets in coach. The condition left by other passengers is a disgrace. I'd much rather have the toilet in the roomette and keep it clean myself, than to share the toilet with strangers that may not be respectful of others.


----------



## CNW (May 22, 2011)

I just this minute got on the LSL and my only comment is that I am positive the toilet makes the bed more narrow....


----------



## inspiration100 (May 22, 2011)

I'm not complaining about the TOILET cleanliness, I am complaining that areas around the toilet will have "residue". And the toilets being that close to the seats really makes me cringe.


----------



## Anderson (May 23, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > I usually sit on it rather than standing...
> ...


Bill,

You make a fair point; I keep forgetting that the "Cabin for One" on the Canadian was the standard. And to be fair, when heading up to NYP with a friend (we booked a roomette since coach was in a high enough bucket vis-a-vis the sleeper for it to be a break-even proposition), we both took a walk to find the nearest restroom (about four cars away) rather than "do business" in one another's presence. The ability to have something along the lines of an old-style compartment was a plus...but it made the toilet a no-go/


----------



## CNW (May 23, 2011)

My toilet and I slept like babies, and awoke in Cleveland. Made coffee in my room, showered and have now had breakfast. Really lots of other things are higher on my list of dislikes.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 23, 2011)

inspiration100 said:


> I wouldn't call myself a germ freak, but this one really really disgusts me.


The Viewliner roomette toilet, and the area around it, are far far far more cleaner, than what I have experienced in "common use" rest rooms like those in coach. If you want to experience something disgusting, try using a coach restroom towards the end of a 48 hour trip.

Plus, while enroute, how clean the toilet remains, is totally up to you. If you keep it clean, it will remain clean for your next usage.


----------



## JoanieBlon (May 23, 2011)

teresa said:


> And how clean do you think the "Public" toilet will be? How often will those be cleaned?
> 
> I've used the toilets in coach. The condition left by other passengers is a disgrace. I'd much rather have the toilet in the roomette and keep it clean myself, than to share the toilet with strangers that may not be respectful of others.


AMEN! My husband ALWAYS take a bedroom on trips, so we don't have to deal with other people's messes. The men are particularly bad about cleaning up after themselves. <_< I fully understand the problems they encounter with the train rolling along at 70+ miles per hour, BUT, that being said, PLEASE be considerate of the next user and clean up after yourselves!!! hboy: :angry2: 
Last year we took Business Class from NYC to Niagara Falls, Canada because the trip was a "day trip." Our coach had TWO public restrooms ~ one for handicapped access ~ and both of them were absolutely DISGUSTING within one hour of leaving the station. I cannot believe that people are so inconsiderate as to not clean up after themselves.... :angry2:

We have three upcoming train trips this year and have booked bedroom accomodations for all of them. NO PUBLIC TOILETS for us. (Except on short day trips) hboy:


----------



## TraneMan (May 23, 2011)

CNW said:


> I just this minute got on the LSL and my only comment is that I am positive the toilet makes the bed more narrow....


I was wondering if the room size or bed/seat size is like vs the Superline with out the toilet.


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> CNW said:
> 
> 
> > I just this minute got on the LSL and my only comment is that I am positive the toilet makes the bed more narrow....
> ...


The beds at the toilet end are tapered to allow room for the toilet, but otherwise the rest of the lower bed is the same size as in a Superliner. In the Superliner, the upper bunk is actually 2 inches smaller than the Viewliner's upper bunk. And that taper is nice and is something that should be incorporated into new Superliners, as it makes it much easier to climb into the uppger bunk. It also makes getting dressed/undressed a bit easier too!


----------



## rrdude (May 23, 2011)

teresa said:


> And how clean do you think the "Public" toilet will be? How often will those be cleaned?
> 
> I've used the toilets in coach. The condition left by other passengers is a disgrace. I'd much rather have the toilet in the roomette and keep it clean myself, than to share the toilet with strangers that may not be respectful of others.


I'm not sure the other poster is saying the public toilets are clean, it's just that you don't spend the whole time time on the train sitting in the public toilets either.
I'm no germ freak, far from it. I like to camp, and when you do that you get dirty, share spoons, eat off less-than-clean plates/cup, and lots of other gross stuff. But sitting in a chair, directly next to a commode where males stand and pee........Hey I don't care if the train is dead-stopped. Men urinating from a standing position "spray". It's a simple fact, one can't not do it. And that spay hits the cloth covered chair, and dries, and there is stays. Yuck with a capital Y. Most men will not admit it........

Gross as it sounds, the manufacturer's of toilets and associated bathroom stuff actually do studies about this stuff, what materials clean the best, what materials are less likely to smell, etc., etc.,

If I'm ever stuck in a Viewliner Roomette, I don't care WHAT DIRECTION the train is going, you aren't gonna find my butt on the seat closest the commode, nor will I use it the entire trip.

Sure we can "advise" male travelers to sit while peeing, but that doesn't help the 10,000 people who were in the roomette B4 U.


----------



## chandj (May 23, 2011)

rrdude said:


> teresa said:
> 
> 
> > And how clean do you think the "Public" toilet will be? How often will those be cleaned?
> ...


rrdude, you said it so well, and you made me laugh out loud! Now that I know about the toilet in the Viewliner Roomette, I will make it a point to try to avoid the situation.


----------



## CNW (May 23, 2011)

I never even think about the toilet. I also wonder what is all the fuss about cleaning up after yourself. To me that means having the decency to flush and to dispose of your paper towel or in the event there is excess water around the sink possibly wiping it off! Much as you would in your own home. I don't bring my comet cleanser. I did once see a possible germaphobic person with a small bucket of cleaning supplies who looked ridiculous walking around the train If it hadn' been for this thread I would never have even realized there was an issue! I ride sleeper but at times still ride coach into Chicago a short day distance, I love to travel and this is so minor for me.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 26, 2013)

**** NOTE THAT THE LAST REPLY WAS 2 1/2 YEARS AGO, BUT THE THREAD IS STILL RELEVANT ****'

Why would they remove them? As a single mom, I like being able to stay in the room with my child and not walk all the way down the hall and cram into a little bathroom with him. Plus, in the middle of the night? Very convenient to have it right there. Not a germaphobe? Yes, you are. Lysol wipes - 2 bucks. Stop being silly.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2013)

For a single mother and child, I see your point. But how about a 40 year old man traveling with his 60 year old mother? :huh:


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 26, 2013)

Let's see. There's a sink but no toilet. Male solo traveler. It's 3am. Hmm.

Given that scenario, as a future user of that room concerned about sanitary issues from prior occupants and the occasional less than ideal cleaning by Amtrak, I might prefer a toilet.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 26, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Let's see. There's a sink but no toilet. Male solo traveler. It's 3am. Hmm.
> 
> Given that scenario, as a future user of that room concerned about sanitary issues from prior occupants and the occasional less than ideal cleaning by Amtrak, I might prefer a toilet.


Agree. Unless there is a way to request "women only" rooms. :lol:


----------



## penfrydd (Oct 26, 2013)

Gentlemen, you can solve all the concerns which the ladies (and some of you) express, by simply always sitting on the toilet and not standing. As for germs...there certainly is a segment of humanity which gets creeped out by just about anything, but I can assure you, after sharing an outhouse with hundreds of guys in the army, I'm still here, and relatively healthy.

Germs are good for you! That's one of the problems we seem to be developing, as a species: not enough exposure to mild pathogens.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Oct 26, 2013)

penfrydd said:


> Germs are good for you! That's one of the problems we seem to be developing, as a species: not enough exposure to mild pathogens.


That is the main explanation of traveler's diarrhea not affecting the locals who are used to a lower level of sanitation in their area.


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm fine with the in-room toilet. (Frankly, public toilets are much grosser.) But apparently enough people have a problem with it that the new Viewliner order will have public toilets instead, and Amtrak decided to retrofit the old Viewliners to have a public toilet as well. So hopefully this sort of question will stop being asked in two to four years.


----------



## buddy559 (Oct 26, 2013)

Guest said:


> The Viewliner II's will NOT have toilets in the roomettes; as the Viewliner I's are renovated, the toilets will be removed from the roomettes.


I have seen photos of the new design, it looks to me as if there is still a toilet. The sink looks like it is molded into the top step, rather than the flip down sink there is now, and the toilet is there under the bottom step. It a little more stealth than the current ones, but it is there.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 26, 2013)

buddy559 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > The Viewliner II's will NOT have toilets in the roomettes; as the Viewliner I's are renovated, the toilets will be removed from the roomettes.
> ...


I will leave this for Alan to answer since he is one of our resident experts. I seen drawings and it certainly looks like no toilets to me. I hope you are correct, but I think you may not be.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 26, 2013)

The appearance is the same, but there is no toilet under the cover in the new cars. Vacuum toilets are expensive to buy and maintain, so my guess is that is more the decision driver than any sanitary issues. Right now, each Viewliner has 15 toilets. The new cars will have five.


----------



## NE933 (Oct 26, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Let's see. There's a sink but no toilet. Male solo traveler. It's 3am. Hmm.
> 
> Given that scenario, as a future user of that room concerned about sanitary issues from prior occupants and the occasional less than ideal cleaning by Amtrak, I might prefer a toilet.


it's better to go 'hmm' about such a decision, at home rather than in an Amtrak sleeper room. At home such a male can aim right for the drain, whereas in a roomette you will have to allow the sink to collect um, whatever you're pouring into it...., then, fold it to drain. When I wash my face after getting up in the morning I want the sink to be as pure as possible. And besides, unless you're tall and our creator was real good to you at birth, I don't think such a feat will be possible....

lol...


----------



## NE933 (Oct 26, 2013)

I see that the Viewliner II news has birthed lots of branch topics, including male / female responsibility for restroom unpleasantness. Yes, it's true that some guys have a aiming problem, which is exaserbated by the fact the point of exit of fluids from the male body have more distance to travel before reaching the toilet, than a femaile who would be sitting. If the guy has a curve at play in this, that might worsen things but then maybe not, he probably learned to compensate by standing at an angle. Anyway, femailes, as well as males, can and do wet toilet seats. Have seen it happen to the ladies in my family, as well as friends,. The reason is that liquids are hard to control once released. Add that to the human (or really any animal species) condition of dripping after done, and there's your wet toilet. And if you consumed alot of beverages in the last couple of hours, we got a cannon going off, don't we. Now throw in the rocking motion of a moving train, and whether a man or a woman can be challenged. We hope that everyone knows themselves well enough to check around and then clean up with some paper towels, so the next person won't ever know, like it never even happened.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 26, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> The appearance is the same, but there is no toilet under the cover in the new cars. Vacuum toilets are expensive to buy and maintain, so my guess is that is more the decision driver than any sanitary issues. Right now, each Viewliner has 15 toilets. The new cars will have five.


I think that in addition to the above, Amtrak was also considering the freeze-up issue too. No toilets equals less plumbing to worry about freezing up during switching operations or other power loss situations.

Granted, the new cars are also supposed to have an undercarriage that the current cars don't to help hold in residual heat and provide additional time for switching without worrying about freeze-ups. But still, fewer pipes mean fewer potential freeze-ups.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 26, 2013)

NE933 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see. There's a sink but no toilet. Male solo traveler. It's 3am. Hmm.
> ...


Unfortunately I don't think you give "good ol' fashioned American ingenuity" enough credit. :help:  :help:

There is a reason the most expensive rooms on Amtrak - bedrooms - have their own 'facilities' and I, for one, am gonna hate to see 'the thrones' gone from the Viewliner, er _Amtrak America hboy: _roomettes.

BTW, for all of you longing for the nostolgia of the new Phase IIIa 'decal scheme,' the heritage roomettes HAD in room toilets. 

Mr. Boardman says the new cars will be much more comfortable. Maybe. :huh: But think he will ever sit his butt on the toilet in one of the 'communal cans' in which it seems like the previous user didn't have "good aim?" :blink: THAT ain't a comfortable feeling, IMHO!


----------



## buddy559 (Oct 26, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> The appearance is the same, but there is no toilet under the cover in the new cars. Vacuum toilets are expensive to buy and maintain, so my guess is that is more the decision driver than any sanitary issues. Right now, each Viewliner has 15 toilets. The new cars will have five.


Well at least they are providing a sink/urinal for the men, the seat cover façade will make a nice step. :giggle:


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 26, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> I'm fine with the in-room toilet. (Frankly, public toilets are much grosser.) But apparently enough people have a problem with it that the new Viewliner order will have public toilets instead, and Amtrak decided to retrofit the old Viewliners to have a public toilet as well. So hopefully this sort of question will stop being asked in two to four years.


I've traveled on both the Viewliner roomettes (with a toilet) and the Superliner roomettes (without a toilet), and each are fine for me, at least as a single traveler. Now, if I were sharing a room with someone, I think I'd prefer to have the facilities down the hall. I've never had a problem with the cleanliness of the communal toilets in the Superliner sleepers, and even once when I rode coach on the Silver Star, I was pretty impressed at how well the cleanliness of the toilet in coach was maintained on an overnight trip in which the train was packed to capacity. (That doesn't always happen in coach, but I think that with proper management, if a communal toilet for 66 passengers can be kept clean, it should be possible to keep a toilet serving 10-15 roomettes clean, too.)


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2013)

jacorbett70 said:


> penfrydd said:
> 
> 
> > Germs are good for you! That's one of the problems we seem to be developing, as a species: not enough exposure to mild pathogens.
> ...


I do not have diarrhea!


----------



## oldtimer (Oct 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> jacorbett70 said:
> 
> 
> > penfrydd said:
> ...


You may not have diarrhea but, sometimes I think that some posters have diarrhea of the keyboard and constipation of the brain! :help:  :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## jphjaxfl (Oct 27, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> NE933 said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


There is a reason the most expensive rooms on Amtrak - bedrooms - have their own 'facilities' and I, for one, am gonna hate to see 'the thrones' gone from the Viewliner, er _Amtrak America hboy: _roomettes. 
BTW, for all of you longing for the nostolgia of the new Phase IIIa 'decal scheme,' the heritage roomettes HAD in room toilets. 

Mr. Boardman says the new cars will be much more comfortable. Maybe. :huh: But think he will ever sit his butt on the toilet in one of the 'communal cans' in which it seems like the previous user didn't have "good aim?" :blink: THAT ain't a comfortable feeling, IMHO!


----------



## jphjaxfl (Oct 27, 2013)

The Heritage 10 roomette 6 Bedrooms Sleeping Cars only accommodated 1 Adult as did all the other roomettes operated by private railroads. Even the Slumbercoach single rooms only accommodated 1 adult. I believe the double Slumbercoach rooms had private facilities, but can't remember. Roomettes were developed by the Railroad Car Builders to allow single business travelers a private room, rather than an Upper or Lower Berth in a section. Amtrak's use of the term "roomette" for a room that accommodates more than 1 adult is not the same as "roomette" operated by private railroads or in the early days of Amtrak.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 27, 2013)

The single sliumbercoach had a sink & toilet also, but then the bed was set, you could not access the toilet!  I don't know about the doubles, never having ridden in one. (Only a single - no one liked me!  )


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The single sliumbercoach had a sink & toilet also, but then the bed was set, you could not access the toilet!


The Singles Roomettes on the Canadian are also like that. You have to get off the bed and fold it up to get access to the commode.


----------



## MrKenFL (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh I don't know, the rest rooms in coach on 98 a few weeks ago got pretty well soiled .

It was next to the last car - lots of swing & sway ! 97 on the way back was better but certainly

not clean ! Oh BTW, this was DLD-ALX rt !

Cleaned up the sink area each time I used it but you can't control sloppy people who don't seem

to care !

One person's opinion !

With my opinion + $1 you can buy coffee at some places ! That's how much my opinion is worth !


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 27, 2013)

MrKenFL said:


> $1 you can buy coffee at some places


At Phillip's in LA, only 45 cents a cup!  Used to be only 9 cents, but the price rose 500%!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2013)

On the "Short Way" Trip to the Gathering from AUS-CHI-WAS-ORL-NYP-CHI EVERY Single Restroom I used was Clean and Neat whether in the Coaches, in the Viewliner Roomette and the H Room, and also the Superliner Cars on the "Shorter Way" Home from CHI-PDX-LAX-AUS had Immaculate Bathrooms the Whole Way! (I'm not one bothered by the Toliets and Sinks in the Viewliner Roomettes) Excellent Crews the Entire Way!!! :hi:


----------



## Big Iron (Oct 27, 2013)

jphjaxfl said:


> The Heritage 10 roomette 6 Bedrooms Sleeping Cars only accommodated 1 Adult as did all the other roomettes operated by private railroads. Even the Slumbercoach single rooms only accommodated 1 adult. I believe the double Slumbercoach rooms had private facilities, but can't remember. Roomettes were developed by the Railroad Car Builders to allow single business travelers a private room, rather than an Upper or Lower Berth in a section. Amtrak's use of the term "roomette" for a room that accommodates more than 1 adult is not the same as "roomette" operated by private railroads or in the early days of Amtrak.


The double slumbercoach was laid out just like a viewliner, in room toilet, no privacy. The slumber coach did have a communal toilet at the end of the car alleviating the issue with the current viewliner layout.


----------



## Big Iron (Oct 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The single sliumbercoach had a sink & toilet also, but then the bed was set, you could not access the toilet!  I don't know about the doubles, never having ridden in one. (Only a single - no one liked me!  )


The toilet in the single slumbercoach was not covered by the bed. The single roomette in the 10-6 was that way.


----------



## buddy559 (Oct 27, 2013)

NE933 said:


> I see that the Viewliner II news has birthed lots of branch topics, including male / female responsibility for restroom unpleasantness. Yes, it's true that some guys have a aiming problem, which is exaserbated by the fact the point of exit of fluids from the male body have more distance to travel before reaching the toilet, than a femaile who would be sitting. If the guy has a curve at play in this, that might worsen things but then maybe not, he probably learned to compensate by standing at an angle. Anyway, femailes, as well as males, can and do wet toilet seats. Have seen it happen to the ladies in my family, as well as friends,. The reason is that liquids are hard to control once released. Add that to the human (or really any animal species) condition of dripping after done, and there's your wet toilet. And if you consumed alot of beverages in the last couple of hours, we got a cannon going off, don't we. Now throw in the rocking motion of a moving train, and whether a man or a woman can be challenged. We hope that everyone knows themselves well enough to check around and then clean up with some paper towels, so the next person won't ever know, like it never even happened.


This should be printed on a placard and posted in the viewliner roomettes! :giggle:


----------



## benjibear (Oct 27, 2013)

I think some people have major germ phobia. You should see some food processing facilities. I have done work in these type of facilities and the pictures of ulta clean white everything is a myth. Rotten apples going into apple sauce and spoiled tomatoes being cooked for tomatoes sauces. I think it is actually good for some germs to be introduced into the body to build up your immune system.

Also, some scientists have theorized that things being too clean is the reason for substantial increase of food allergies.


----------

